# coming 2 year old paint colt



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Judging from the middle picture he's cow hooked and he high butt but that's just him growing he's a cute boy!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah, his back feet turn out more now that I look at the picture. I am hoping that with regular hoof care we can turn them back in a little. He is growing, can't wait till he gets out of his gangly 2 year old stage. Thanks, I love him, he has the best personality!


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah it might help, he's definitely a handsome boy


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

His neck looks short, but could very well be the picture, I know my coming 2 yr old looks a lot better in person than he does in pics.....but I will add, there is something about his back I dont like, not sure what it is though.

Looks like a cutie though


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I see what you mean, CS. It looks like he has very prominent withers and his back joins his butt a bit...funky. Almost like a hunter's bump, but not quite. Could just be the stage he's at, too.

As for his hocks...I don't think he's cow hocked at all. He may toe out a tiny bit more than is ideal, but he's definitely not cow hocked. Remember, a horse's back legs aren't supposed to be straight forward. They are supposed to toe out a bit. 

Again, it could just be the stage he's at, but I don't like the way his barrel joins his hind end. He looks tucked up in the belly (almost wasp waisted or herring gutted) and his loin (I think that's what I'm looking at...where his flank and thigh meet) looks really funky/weak.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I see what you mean, CS. It looks like he has very prominent withers and his back joins his butt a bit...funky. Almost like a hunter's bump, but not quite. Could just be the stage he's at, too.
> 
> *I see that too. *
> 
> ...


*Yeah, he's different, but I have seen a lot worse colts. He may not be a bad looking guy at all with a little growth on him. He's still got a lot of growing to do. I actually really like his front end! 

I have never seen a horse with his back and pelvis meeting quite like that though. That is a bit different.*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, THR. I think he'll be a handsome fella when he's older and grown into himself. His front end is very nice.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Has he been saddled and backed?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> Has he been saddled and backed?


I should hope not, considering he's a coming two-year-old.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I should hope not, considering he's a coming two-year-old.



me too.
it just looks like he has from the first photo, to me anyways, that is why I asked.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> me too.
> it just looks like he has from the first photo, to me anyways, that is why I asked.


Ah, got it. At the risk of hijacking the thread, what makes him look like he's been saddled and backed already? (Genuinely curious and looking to learn  ).


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Ah, got it. At the risk of hijacking the thread, what makes him look like he's been saddled and backed already? (Genuinely curious and looking to learn  ).


Does the area I have circled not look like a saddle indention to you??

It may just be my eyes, but it sure looks like one to me.
I believe he has been backed but I could be wrong.
He seems to have a very weak top line, I would def nip that in the bud ASAP.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If you're talking about the way his hair has been flattened, yes, it looks like he's had a saddle on, to be honest. 

If it's not the way his hair is flattened, I think you might just be seeing higher withers, a weak/undeveloped topline, and the weird way his back joins his loin (that kind of little step up). 

Dang, now you've got me wondering, too!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If you're talking about the way his hair has been flattened, yes, it looks like he's had a saddle on, to be honest.
> 
> If it's not the way his hair is flattened, I think you might just be seeing higher withers, a weak/undeveloped topline, and the weird way his back joins his loin (that kind of little step up).
> 
> Dang, now you've got me wondering, too!



Its a little bit of both.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I have noticed with many paints the rump and wethers are of almost equal highth higher then the middle. Ours is no execption. I have noticed that this is not always true with other breeds that are pinto .This is Toby at 15 years


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Please excuse my spelling I am using our daughters lap top and hit everything but what I want lol.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

This is Toby at 15 years


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

He has been saddled, with a synthetic saddle just for him to wear it around when we walk in the arena. I do not plan on riding him...not sure what "Backing" is...for quite some time. He is too young and small, and not even 2 yet. He will be started lightly as a 2 year old IF he grows a little. If he still looks like this, I am not even going to think about it for another year.

His back is a little weird, but the pics make it look weird with the hair flattened on just his back. The step up to his loin isn't as pronounced when I am looking close at him, the hair sticks up a little more which makes him look kinda strange. He isn't cow hocked, but his feet do turn out a little more than I would like them to, but his hooves are worn down weird and turning them more than they should be. Will be getting proper hoof care


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

sierras, how do I fix his week topline? Does that just come from working on his collection? I heard backing up hills does it too. But if you have any other ways I would love to hear them


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

We have 5 paints at our small stable and all have the same trait incuding short backs. the pintos have backs of their like breeds.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is Toby (left side) and one of her horse friends


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

You can't honestly judge conformation with horse in his winter woolies,it hides things, gives fullness to areas there isn't,makes them appear to have more bone than they do,makes head & necks look bigger,butts higher etc. 
He is a young horse still growing you come back in a few months when he sheds & matures some more and you will have a better idea of his conformation..Overall from the pics posted I think hes pretty cute! besides being cowhocked don't see any big glaring faults.
My first thought though, when seeing horse was that it was a yearling based on look of maturity & the tail ,was he a late born foal?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> You can't honestly judge conformation with horse in his winter woolies,it hides things, gives fullness to areas there isn't,makes them appear to have more bone than they do,makes head & necks look bigger,butts higher etc.
> He is a young horse still growing you come back in a few months when he sheds & matures some more and you will have a better idea of his conformation..Overall from the pics posted I think hes pretty cute! besides being cowhocked don't see any big glaring faults.
> My first thought though, when seeing horse was that it was a yearling based on look of maturity & the tail ,was he a late born foal?



No, his tail was touching the ground. Then the last owners put a baby in with him, and it chewed his tail off. So sad, I hope it grows back fast, he looks so weird with a short tail


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes a lot has to do with his collection. Backing work helps. Also feeding him low to the grown I heard helps as well. I would advise you to wait to actually back him until age 3 at the youngest. He already has a weak top line so starting him young would only make things worse. If it was me I would wait till he was 4, but that's just me.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

what is backing? nobody uses that word around here


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Backing him up, the only other word I can think of is putting in reverse idk because I say backing haha


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

TimWhit91 said:


> what is backing? nobody uses that word around here


Some people call "backing" starting the horse under saddle/riding. I think it was used in that context earlier.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, to back a horse means getting on the horses back....sorry its used a lot around here.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> Yes a lot has to do with his collection. Backing work helps. Also feeding him low to the grown I heard helps as well. I would advise you to wait to actually back him until age 3 at the youngest. He already has a weak top line so starting him young would only make things worse. If it was me I would wait till he was 4, but that's just me.


 I mean the horse walking in reverse in the second sentence, in the forth sentence I mean actually getting on his back.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

oooh okay, kinda thought so but wasn't quite sure. We just call it breaking around here. Thanks everyone


----------

